# CPT for shoulder reduction



## ggparker14

Would 23655 be appropriate code for closed reduction of shoulder dislocation with conscious sedation?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mojo

No, conscious sedation is not an anesthesia service. Code the reduction without anesthesia and use the CS codes in the Medicine section, 99143... with supporting documentation which is usually a moderate (conscious) sedation flowsheet.


----------

